# What is the outlook of people who do not know...



## gordon 2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Has someone here ministered to people that have no knowledge of the Garden of Eden and the fall of man and what were the spiritual outlooks of these people?

I'm thinking of people from other spiritual traditions other than christians, Jewish, Muslim etc...  People from oriental or asian cultures perhaps?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Most people I have known from non-Abrahamic religions don't share the Christian notion that people are inherently bad, dirty, and evil and must be cleansed of their sins before they're worthy to have a relationship with the creator.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most people I have known from non-Abrahamic religions don't share the Christian notion that people are inherently bad, dirty, and evil and must be cleansed of their sins before they're worthy to have a relationship with the creator.



So how do christian missionaries minister to them? What are the typical interactions?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I'm nowhere near being a missionary, so I can't answer that one. Just speaking from talking to people and asking them questions about their beliefs from curiosity on my part, not a desire to convert them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> So how do christian missionaries minister to them? What are the typical interactions?



I know of some missionaries that went deep into Papua New Guinea to a tribe that had never heard the gospel.  They started with Genesis and preached through the Bible in a matter of a few months.

The OT is full of stories that show the falleness of mankind and the need of a Savior.

The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone.  All will be held accountable when the end comes.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re:*



gordon 2 said:


> So how do christian missionaries minister to them? What are the typical interactions?



Not a missionary but I know some.

At least one ypical interaction I've heard discussed is to Love a community by helping them with their basic needs, so that they might open channels to give the community the Jesus that they really need to know.

It's all about the Love of Jesus.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the idea of U.S. missionary agencies training the local indigenous christians within a specific culture to reach their own people.  In many ways, we don't need to bring our western gospel to other lands.  Maybe I'm getting off topic, but I've always thought this was one of the best ways to go.  It's either that or if you go, be ready to spend the time needed not to offend the non-moral/spiritual traditions of the locals.  I made many mistakes as a young Christian on a short term trip in Germany ministering to arab college students back in 82 with OM.  But I learned a lot, too.  

This is not to say hold back any of the counsel of God and His word, even when it comes to the Genisis account of creation.  God will take the word and inplant the divine need to a heart He opens to Himself.  We have to be available, wether we go or not.

I remember once where a missionary group shared the scriptures about not building your "house upon the sand", but built firmly on the rock, the illustration of our spiritual "house" built on Christ.  What he failed to see was in that part of the world (some riverfront wilderness areas in S. America I think) all the homes have to be built deep into the sand, because flood waters would come along and sweep away the ones set upon rock!  
So, in some remote jungle, there is a bible written where the homes _built on sand_ are said to have a "sure and lasting" fondation!

Go figure!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I know of some missionaries that went deep into Papua New Guinea to a tribe that had never heard the gospel.  They started with Genesis and preached through the Bible in a matter of a few months.
> 
> The OT is full of stories that show the falleness of mankind and the need of a Savior.
> 
> The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone.  All will be held accountable when the end comes.



The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone. All will be held accountable when the end comes.

I have noted  that this does not stand up to " John 14/6 "  no man cometh unto the Father but by me " in other treads. However I agree with what you state here.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I know of some missionaries that went deep into Papua New Guinea to a tribe that had never heard the gospel.  They started with Genesis and preached through the Bible in a matter of a few months.
> 
> The OT is full of stories that show the falleness of mankind and the need of a Savior.
> 
> The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone.  All will be held accountable when the end comes.



The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone. All will be held accountable when the end comes.

I have noted  that this does not stand up to " John 14/6 "  no man cometh unto the Father but by me " in other treads. However I agree with what you state here.

I have noticed as well that in the Japanese Shinto religion there is no fall or account for evil in their creation myth. As well, I have noticed that their is no fall in the buddhist creation myth.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a Few Tribes left in the Amazon where no missionary have being allowed still.
The Word is Clear , "where there is no Law There is no condemnation"


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> The thing is, no matter what background you are, God has revealed Himself to everyone. All will be held accountable when the end comes.
> 
> I have noted  that this does not stand up to " John 14/6 "  no man cometh unto the Father but by me " in other treads. However I agree with what you state here.



Not sure how Jn 14:6 doesn't agree with what I said above.



Lowjack said:


> There are a Few Tribes left in the Amazon where no missionary have being allowed still.
> The Word is Clear , "where there is no Law There is no condemnation"



Hmmm...really?

What about Acts 14:16-17

16"In the generations gone by He permitted all the nations to go their own ways; 

 17and yet He did not leave Himself without witness, in that He did good and gave you rains from heaven and fruitful seasons, satisfying your hearts with food and gladness." 

What about Romans 2

11For there is no partiality with God. 

 12For all who have sinned without the Law will also perish without the Law, and all who have sinned under the Law will be judged by the Law; 

 13for it is not the hearers of the Law who are just before God, but the doers of the Law will be justified. 

 14For when Gentiles who do not have the Law do instinctively the things of the Law, these, not having the Law, are a law to themselves, 

 15in that they show the work of the Law written in their hearts, their conscience bearing witness and their thoughts alternately accusing or else defending them, 

 16on the day when, according to my gospel, God will judge the secrets of men through Christ Jesus.


----------

